# AMD Releases Catalyst 11.2 WHQL Software Suite



## btarunr (Feb 15, 2011)

AMD today released version 11.2 of its Catalyst software suite. AMD's latest release has come a little early for this time of the month. With this release, AMD focused on improving features, and introducing new ones. To begin with, tessellation controls that were first introduced with Catalyst 11.1a Hotfix, has been finalized, including a fully-functional "AMD Optimized" setting, which sets the best tessellation level while maintaining optimal frame-rates. The setting is per-application, and relies on AMD profiling applications. Next, Catalyst AI Texture Filtering received updates including a new method to improve image quality with minimal performance impact. Last of the big three feature updates is the official extension of the morphological anti-aliasing (MLAA) to AMD Radeon HD 5000 series GPUs. Call of Duty: Black Ops, and Batman Arkham Asylum got some GPU-specific performance improvements.

*DOWNLOAD:*AMD Catalyst 11.2 for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Enmity (Feb 15, 2011)

ive got to wait till after work to dl these, which suits me actually. i want to read the feedback first  hopefully no more second gpu stuck on 99% usage!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2011)

it's about time


----------



## TAViX (Feb 15, 2011)

That's some great news!


----------



## Steevo (Feb 15, 2011)

Install worked right over the top of 11.1 drivers for me, morphological and surface format were enabled and more adjustment on LOD with default at high quality.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

Steevo said:


> more adjustment on LOD with default at high quality.



Care to reword that statement because what I see interests me I just have no idea what you are saying has changed exactly.


----------



## lnd2288 (Feb 15, 2011)

just finish doing a clean installation so far so good. lets see how good it holds up


----------



## Per Hansson (Feb 15, 2011)

In one of the more recent releases of the ATI CCC the interface was upgrade right?
Did this upgrade bring forth the support of application profiles, which allow you to set different options for different applications depending on your needs?
See this link for nVidia example...


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh look, they still haven't fixed the "idle clockspeed with dual monitors bug" when overclocking. What a surprise!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

If a 6000 user downloads these can you let me know if their worth the bother?

Currently using the leaked beta drivers still.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Care to reword that statement because what I see interests me I just have no idea what you are saying has changed exactly.


The new Catalyst Control Center features
Catalyst AI Texture Filtering updates
The Quality setting has now been improved to match the High Quality setting in all respects but one; it enables an optimization that limits tri-linear anisotropic filtering to areas surrounding texture mipmap level transitions, while doing bilinear anisotropic filtering elsewhere. This optimization offers a way to improve filtering performance without visibly affecting image quality
The Performance setting has been updated to address the sharpness of the default Quality setting causing shimmering in certain cases. It now provides a smoother filtering option that eliminates most shimmering while preserving the improved detail provided by anisotropic filtering.




Default is now High Quality mode with minimal driver adjustment.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 15, 2011)

Per Hansson said:


> In one of the more recent releases of the ATI CCC the interface was upgrade right?
> Did this upgrade bring forth the support of application profiles, which allow you to set different options for different applications depending on your needs?
> See this link for nVidia example...



They have had the ability to use certain shortcuts or hot keys for a long time, but they have made it easier now. 


I don't use them, if I need to change all the settings for one game, that game is crap, or I need a new card.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll give this a shot just as soon as my wife gets done playing her stupid shockwave games


----------



## dir_d (Feb 15, 2011)

rpsgc said:


> Oh look, they still haven't fixed the "idle clockspeed with dual monitors bug" when overclocking. What a surprise!



Use Afterburner set 2d clocks to stock and set 3d to whatever you want...Problem solved.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Interesting, will be trying these out, downloading now.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 15, 2011)

dir_d said:


> Use Afterburner set 2d clocks to stock and set 3d to whatever you want...Problem solved.



The point is, it should have been fixed by now.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 15, 2011)

Steevo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110215/Untitled.jpg




Uh, nice, er uh, windows you've got there.  


What was this thread about?


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2011)

Um I hope these don't fuck up my system when I go to install them . Any one have any useful tips on installing these ? I am using 10.10e drivers now and well the 11.1a fucked me up bad and I just do not want that to happen again .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

Steevo said:


> The new Catalyst Control Center features
> Catalyst AI Texture Filtering updates
> The Quality setting has now been improved to match the High Quality setting in all respects but one; it enables an optimization that limits tri-linear anisotropic filtering to areas surrounding texture mipmap level transitions, while doing bilinear anisotropic filtering elsewhere. This optimization offers a way to improve filtering performance without visibly affecting image quality
> The Performance setting has been updated to address the sharpness of the default Quality setting causing shimmering in certain cases. It now provides a smoother filtering option that eliminates most shimmering while preserving the improved detail provided by anisotropic filtering.
> ...



Yes though I didn't think this was brand new to 11.2...

And Trickson unless you play Black Ops just don't bother (though, really, you shouldn't have any issues just installing like any other driver).


----------



## dir_d (Feb 15, 2011)

rpsgc said:


> The point is, it should have been fixed by now.



It is what it is, theres a simple fix, so i use it.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Trickson unless you play Black Ops just don't bother (though, really, you shouldn't have any issues just installing like any other driver).



Well I do not play black ops but I really would like to install these to see if I can get some thing out of the games I do play . And just to clear things up how should I install these , pretend I am a noob at this . Thank You .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

I would uninstall first using the Catalyst Installer in the AMD folder on your C: drive (make sure you choose uninstall once it's open and Express is fine) then reboot and install 11.2. I am tempted to tell you to go through a cleaning first but thats a hassle and really shouldn't be necessary anyway. In fact, just installing over the top can and should work fine too but lets play it safe with you. If you have issues a cleaning is in order.


----------



## xsever (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone else already asked and I would like to know too.

Do presets now pretty much function like profiles and let you choose different settings for different applications?

Example: NFS Shift crashes if I set AA from inside the game. I made a profile for it where I set AA inside CCC and it works like a charm.


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 16, 2011)

This is the best driver since 10.10e.


----------



## w00tie (Feb 16, 2011)

Running 2 'unlocked' shaders only 6950 in crossfire and playing bfbc2 without problems.

After upgrading to 11.2, crossfire was disabled and 2nd adapter showed "disabled" in ccc. No way to enable crossfire.

De-installed 11.2, driver sweeper on it, re-installed 11.1 hotfix and everything back to normal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

Note the "installing over the top" deal is essentially the same thing as I told Trickson to do as it first uninstalls the present driver using the Catalyst Installer, or at least any components that have changed/been updated in new driver. Though I still consider uninstalling first-however you do so-and then rebooting before new driver install to be the 'safest' route.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> Well I do not play black ops but I really would like to install these to see if I can get some thing out of the games I do play . And just to clear things up how should I install these , pretend I am a noob at this . Thank You .



 How To: Reinstall Video Drivers (Quick Guide)


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

Holly Shit it worked !!!! 

And this time no BSOD !! 
It would also seem as if they fixed there little problem with it not registering the right version as it tells me it is 11.2 !!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a BSOD too then I installed it a second time without problem....


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 16, 2011)

Few quick questions.

First off, I don't know a whole lot about the drivers and how to compare them so is 11.2 a lot better than 10.12? 

My other concern is if I wanted to switch to 11.2, would I have to uninstall my drivers I have now and download 11.2 right off the bat? Thx


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2011)

Any 5970 users yet?


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW these drivers have mad a big impact on lost planet extreme conditions and Just Cause2 as well. huge ! average in first game is 190+ FPS and in second game my FPS rate went from 30+ with old drives to 59+ FPS !!! Very impressed I am going to bench mark haven and see this BTW is all stock speed on cards haven't yet Over clocked them .


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

I just installed these. Going to be testing SC2 tonight to see if the cursor corruption bug is still present. If not, I might be going nVidia.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2011)

rpsgc said:


> Oh look, they still haven't fixed the "idle clockspeed with dual monitors bug" when overclocking. What a surprise!



What should they be at??

I have a radeon 4850 HIS turbo and dual monitors.  I only intstall the driver and don't bother with catalyst.

I think my stock clocks are 650Mhz core and 1000Mhz mem, I dont know if the turbo bios has power play clocks.

I know in 2D or idle with dual monitors my core is 500Mhz and 650 in 3D  *checks gpuz5.1*
hmmm idle 2d clock 550Mhz?!?! hmm odd (with cat 10.12 on XP pro) meh the sammy runs at 120hz refresh so maybe thats why.

It's stable for me so no biggie.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> Um I hope these don't fuck up my system when I go to install them . Any one have any useful tips on installing these ? I am using 10.10e drivers now and well the 11.1a fucked me up bad and I just do not want that to happen again .



I usually use the cataylst uninstall thingy and I only install the driver and don't bother with the cat control center, and I have never had a problem (i have 4850 though)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

mechtech, if you look at your post after you have posted it, there is an edit button on the bottom right, Please use this to avoid double posting


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> Um I hope these don't fuck up my system when I go to install them . Any one have any useful tips on installing these ? I am using 10.10e drivers now and well the 11.1a fucked me up bad and I just do not want that to happen again .



Can i ask why you ask the same questions everytime a driver is released. I remember you asking the same thing in the 11.1 thread and many guys instructed you on the best way to do it.

 Here we are in the 12.2(11.2) thread and you're asking the same questions and making the same complaints.??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

how are these drivers. sound pretty good!


----------



## microtrash (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a radeon 6950 flashed to 6970 and my windows index score is back to 7.9 (was down to 4.5 with 11.1 release!)

But I can't find where are the tessellation options ? Nowhere the word "tessellation" appear on my catalyst control... any clue ?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 16, 2011)

I like them so far. Tried a few old games and laughed at a few instances of morp AA, but for the most part the rest of the support that came with them are great. 


Been playing hulu, youtube, games, and other videos with no issues from powerplay (power pray?) like 11.1 had occasionally.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

buggalugs said:


> Can i ask why you ask the same questions everytime a driver is released. I remember you asking the same thing in the 11.1 thread and many guys instructed you on the best way to do it.
> 
> Here we are in the 12.2 thread and you're asking the same questions and making the same complaints.??



First off you are way off base here pal . I have asked this question only once here ! We are on driver version 11.2 not 12.2 and the drivers that fucked up on me were 11.1a NOT these and I am not at all complaining ! These are the best drivers YET !!!! I am getting great FPS better by far than with the 10.10e set I have been using . Haven 2.1 score is Way UP as well ! 
So your assumption that I am complaining is way off your complaining about me asking a question is also very annoying to me this is were we come to fix issues ask questions and get help . I am very happy with ATI and with there latest hit driver set 11.2 !!! Great set of drivers ! I would like an apology from you for this inaccurate and rude statement though .


----------



## lmlim (Feb 16, 2011)

Lost Planet 2 crashes right after clicking dx9/dx11 from the launcher. using this new driver.
previous versions ware ok...though...

anyone?


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

lmlim said:


> Lost Planet 2 crashes right after clicking dx9/dx11 from the launcher. using this new driver.
> previous versions ware ok...though...
> 
> anyone?



Oh man not on mine it has doubled my FPS in this game For sure ! average is 119+ FPS !!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> First off you are way off base here pal . I have asked this question only once here ! We are on driver version 11.2 not 12.2 and the drivers that fucked up on me were 11.1a NOT these and I am not at all complaining ! These are the best drivers YET !!!! I am getting great FPS better by far than with the 10.10e set I have been using . Haven 2.1 score is Way UP as well !
> So your assumption that I am complaining is way off your complaining about me asking a question is also very annoying to me this is were we come to fix issues ask questions and get help . I am very happy with ATI and with there latest hit driver set 11.2 !!! Great set of drivers ! I would like an apology from you for this inaccurate and rude statement though .



yeah i have no idea why he got all up on you about that little thing. 

great to here these drivers are actually good


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i have no idea why he got all up on you about that little thing.
> 
> great to here these drivers are actually good



Yeah well what can you do ? I think the mods are getting a little lax around here 

Any way YEAH I am supper pleased about these latest drivers ! They are great ! I love them !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah well what can you do ? I think the mods are getting a little lax around here
> 
> Any way YEAH I am supper pleased about these latest drivers ! They are great ! I love them !



if crysis 2 calls for a better card then my 470 i may get a 6950 so its good to hear that ati/amd finally released a decent driver set


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> if crysis 2 calls for a better card then my 470 i may get a 6950 so its good to hear that ati/amd finally released a decent driver set



I plan to BM crysis tomorrow getting late . But I do have high hopes for a increase in that game as well these are the best drivers yet . they taped into some good stuff and have brought my old 5770's to life !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> I plan to BM crysis tomorrow getting late . But I do have high hopes for a increase in that game as well these are the best drivers yet . they taped into some good stuff and have brought my old 5770's to life !



5770's?? really come on now! get some 6950 for CF!


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> if crysis 2 calls for a better card then my 470 i may get a 6950 so its good to hear that ati/amd finally released a decent driver set


Actually most of them are decent.
Most of the time I just install the new divers over my old ones, Driver Sweeper sometimes causes more problems than it solves.
Just that 10.11 and 11.1 (for some) are fucked up.


----------



## hajabooja (Feb 16, 2011)

Just did a quick benchmark with these new drivers and 11.1(no hotfix) and I am getting on average 10 fps higher with the 11.1. This was true for the 11.1a as well. Whats up with this?


----------



## Jan Kyster (Feb 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Any 5970 users yet?


The last one's here! 

And I'm very pleased that AMD has solved an annoying issue I've had since 10.10 with some double-images. 
Described in depth/to death here  My 5970 not compatible with APP? or AMD??

But now I can run whatever setting I like and everything is smooth as silk 
This 11.2 driver is definitely the fastest I've ever used!


Cheers AMD for a nice piece of work! 
-----------------------------------------------------


Strike the cheers and the best! :shadedshu   

Back to 10.9 since this is the only driver I can use free of faults...

11.2 cause big delays when switching from 3D to desktop. Big delay when opening 3D programs - like if the initialisation takes way too long. In version 10.9 these operations takes less than a blink of an eye... 

From 10.10 and above AMD/ATI do *not* like my system... :shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 16, 2011)

And a collective meh.  the drivers still don't work correctly was heard around the world.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2011)

5870 and went straight from 10.10 to 10.12 and its done me well so far in every benchmark and game its gone through.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Actually most of them are decent.
> Most of the time I just install the new divers over my old ones, Driver Sweeper sometimes causes more problems than it solves.
> Just that 10.11 and 11.1 (for some) are fucked up.



Everyone has said that to him 

I swear these drivers problems are never even driver issues, it's your* hardware + that driver that guffs things, Not the driver by it's self.

Proof? The numerous amount of people that have not had driver issues in a long time.

The Numerous people not having the same problem you* described the drivers being the cause off.




* Not you zubasa, just using "you" in a general kinda way.

Touch wood not had a proper problem since cat 9.8 : ]


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 16, 2011)

hmmm good drivers BUT I've found my WEI 2d score has dropped from 7.4 to 5.5 and I'm like WTF this is the second drop off so far 11.1 and 1a's did it too went from 7.4 to 5.7 errrrrr it's got me beat hardware hasn't changed... I Was running 10.10e and they were at 7.4 then, 3D speed hasn't changed a jot that's still sitting at 7.4 (yes I know WEI is a POS and don't trust it but) that's a big drop if it was just .1 or .2 points I'd put it down to WEI being daft but nearly 2 points is a big drop....o_0 anyone else having this problem


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm good drivers BUT I've found my WEI 2d score has dropped from 7.4 to 5.5 and I'm like WTF this is the second drop off so far 11.1 and 1a's did it too went from 7.4 to 5.7 errrrrr it's got me beat hardware hasn't changed... I Was running 10.10e and they were at 7.4 then, 3D speed hasn't changed a jot that's still sitting at 7.4 (yes I know WEI is a POS and don't trust it but) that's a big drop if it was just .1 or .2 points I'd put it down to WEI being daft but nearly 2 points is a big drop....o_0 anyone else having this problem



Wei doesn't even rate stuff for the most part man.

For example you can up your cpu score by upping fsb even if you reduced the multiplier.

( I.E were actually running slower than you were before)

completely completely ignore wei.


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> First off you are way off base here pal . I have asked this question only once here ! We are on driver version 11.2 not 12.2 and the drivers that fucked up on me were 11.1a NOT these and I am not at all complaining ! These are the best drivers YET !!!! I am getting great FPS better by far than with the 10.10e set I have been using . Haven 2.1 score is Way UP as well !
> So your assumption that I am complaining is way off your complaining about me asking a question is also very annoying to me this is were we come to fix issues ask questions and get help . I am very happy with ATI and with there latest hit driver set 11.2 !!! Great set of drivers ! I would like an apology from you for this inaccurate and rude statement though .



How am i being rude i asked you a question, I didnt abuse you in any way.



trickson said:


> And the problems start to pile up . What a set of horrible drivers they have written once again from 10.11 to 10.12 to the debacle of the 11.1 ! Really great job there ATI !





trickson said:


> WOW sorry to hear this . I am glad I am not the only one having serious issues with these ATI crap drivers . But not glad your OS was fucked up like mine . Man ATI seems to be far off there game as of late . How many more drivers do you think will be out in the next month or so ? I be at least 3 more ! What a fucking joke ATI has really dropped the ball !




In the 11.1 and 11.1a threads you have many, many posts complaining and threatening to go to nividia

 AMD Catalyst 11.1a Hot-Fix Drivers Coming Today! ...

 The only reason i remembered you is because of the number of posts you had in 11.1/11.1a and the foul language you used.

 Lots of guys gave you instructions on how to install drivers in those threads so i couldnt understand why you would ask all over again. It gets really boring when people slag off on ATI all the time especially when most of us dont have problems.


----------



## Per Hansson (Feb 16, 2011)

Steevo said:


> They have had the ability to use certain shortcuts or hot keys for a long time, but they have made it easier now.
> 
> 
> I don't use them, if I need to change all the settings for one game, that game is crap, or I need a new card.


Thanks for the info.
For me it is actually CAD/CAM software, not games, looking for a new card for work and deciding between nVidia and ATI, will probably be a Quadro or FireGL card of course...
Do the FireGL cards use the same Control Panel as the Radeon cards?
P.S. And nice desktop


----------



## TAViX (Feb 16, 2011)

The MLAA still fracks up the text on 5*** series I see...Or this is just the way it suppose it works??


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 16, 2011)

TAViX said:


> The MLAA still fracks up the text on 5*** series I see...Or this is just the way it suppose it works??



I used to get that when they first brought MLAA out, 2-3 driver revisions ago I think, in Windows Live Mail but now I have no issues at all, the fonts are all cristal clear, no blurriness at all.


----------



## Ahua_Keren (Feb 16, 2011)

I can confirm this 11.2 driver is the best that ATi ever created.

Sure 11.1 & 11.1a was ruining my gaming , but I'll still hoping that ATi's driver is going mature in time.

installing without uninstall previous driver (eg.11.1a) doesn't seems to be good,
driver restarting, random crashing, even high core clock on idle.

so, do a clean install, or use drive sweeper, then feel the difference,
FPS increase is significant on some games, maybe about 8~10 Fps 
I can tell it because I play games everydays.


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am not seeing any issues with these on my end, even picked up an additional 40 points on my 3DMark11 score which I'll need to update now. I don't really notice much in Black Ops other than the same ppl shooting me lol.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2011)

Font will never be identical to the one without MLAA. They have fixed overlayed stuff (Steam GFW), but if the text is included in the 3D space it will be filtered. It's slightly softened on the edges but i can still easily read it. NFS Hot Pursuit for example. Softened but perfectly readable. CS:S is slightly more softened but it can still be read.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 16, 2011)

I installed them before coming to work will test them when I get home. I did play Call of Duty Black Ops before I came into work but I did not notice a difference.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi just installed 11.2 drivers and ran an Unigine test,not very happy, i was using 11.1a hotfix for previous test.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> See WTF ?? man you  come onto this thread trolling my ass digging on me using ONE other thread ? Where the hell are the MODS ?? I am not slagging off ATI all the  time ONCE YES That is hardly all the time ! If my foul language was an issue then the mods would have told me so .
> See now I am getting really fucking pissed . I hate it when people troll my ass for some thing that happened once and then sit there and take post's from OTHER threads to show you are right ! You know what you sound like ?? my wife ! Bitching about some thing that happened last month always pissing me off by digging at things that happened way back when . Now I am just fucking pissed off thanks man thanks alot !



dude chill. yeah he is on your nuts about something, but we dont need the mods getting into this because its not worth it.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> dude chill. yeah he is on your nuts about something, but we dont need the mods getting into this because its not worth it.



Yeah I had one bad experience with the 11.1a drivers yes I was really mad about it BSOD on me to the point that I had to reinstall my OS but man to troll me over it is just not right ! 

I must say that whatever ATI did they sure did it right with these drivers ! I am really really happy with these ones much more so than with 10.10e ! WOW what a huge improvement ! They really did a great job ! Thank You ATI you have renewed my love for you and my old crusty 5770's ! Not so bad any more that is for sure . My FPS are up . Breathing new life into my crusty old setup is just what I like to see .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> they taped into some good stuff and have brought my old 5770's to life !



Why did I think you had a 5850? Anyway glad they worked out for you. I too like these drivers a lot so far but too early for me to tell if I notice any sig perf improvements. I do think I notice some general improved IQ tho only tried BC2 and Mass Effect 2 so far...

And yeah, chill. Perhaps you don't really deserve the negative attention he gave you but you sure did flip the hell out last time so I'm not surprised you are "remembered".


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why did I think you had a 5850? Anyway glad they worked out for you. I too like these drivers a lot so far but too early for me to tell if I notice any sig perf improvements. I do think I notice some general improved IQ tho only tried BC2 and Mass Effect 2 so far...
> 
> And yeah, chill. Perhaps you don't really deserve the negative attention he gave you but you sure did flip the hell out last time so I'm not surprised you are "remembered".



LOL yeah I just woke up and the wife is bitching in my ear and then reading this just got to me . I am sorry .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh you have a bitchy wife. All is forgiven!


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh you have a bitchy wife. All is forgiven!



Yeah and she is on me even now ! Some thing about I need to get a blond WTF ??? God to all the men out there not married STAY THAT WAY !!! DEAR GOD I WANT MY RIB BACK !!! 

Any way . I just ran a quick crysis BM and MAN I am REALLY impressed ! 54FPS ?! I was getting like 30 if that before ! I also did a 3Dmark11 and well I lost points for some reason from P52XX to P50XX now . I figure it is because my video cards are not scaling the same way they did with 10.10e drivers I could get both cards to 960/1375 but not now 880/1210 and 950/1335 But hey it is not an issue when my games are faster !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude you're a riot (when you're not raging at AMD anyway) 

Yeah wow if that's legit it's gotta be a difference in scaling.


----------



## meridius (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all 

I was woundering if this has fixed the mem clock setting with triple monitors when playing 720p or 1080p hi-def video using windows media player. 

Can anyone check or get any tearing or flickering when looladng video as on my card it's at 1200mhz and when I play video it drops to 900mhz which causes the flashing or tearing on the desktop on 2 of the 3 monitors 

Cheers 

Oh I have a 5770 on 10.12 drivers


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dude you're a riot (when you're not raging at AMD anyway)
> 
> Yeah wow if that's legit it's gotta be a difference in scaling.



Yeah it is legit . when using the 10.10e driver I can get both cards to 960/1375 . No big deal for sure I get way better performance from these sweet drivers , Thanks ATI !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

meridius said:


> I was woundering if this has fixed the mem clock setting with triple monitors when playing 720p or 1080p hi-def video using windows media player.



Hmm could try the thread 11.2 thread at guru3d forums or check out widesrceengamingforum.com.

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/ATI_Catalyst_Eyefinity_Feature_Changelog


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 16, 2011)

guys, how about the idle 2d clocks? is it still 150/300?

*** 5770 Hawk user here...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 16, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> how about the idle 2d clocks? is it still 150/300?



yep, is on mine still droppin way too low, im gona have to flash that problem away, its making my scrn flicker ocasionally
drivers seem pretty good for a 5870 anyway, with everything except AA set to max quality in drivers and all game settings set to ultra Dirt2,Black ops, BFBC2 F1 2010 dead space 2 and a few others crysis inc, all run marginally better/smoother and the quality has deffinately got better with Morpho on plus 4x multisample AA all the above games look much crisper compared to hacked 11.1a drivers


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW I just got done with playing Crysis and OOOHHH MAN it not only looks better but it has also eliminated some of the texture tearing I was getting in the old 10.10e drivers ! This is just FANTASTIC ! YES ! it even looks much crisper and clearer too . WOW !


----------



## TAViX (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I love MLAA, especially in games like Crysis, Death Space 2, Metro 2033, GTA, etc..


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 16, 2011)

good good gooD! i'm excited to try this one out tonight!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive noticed better color more FPS with mostly everything I play (Call Of Duty).....
The only problem I'm still having is Black sky in Nuke town on Black Ops...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

They been working good for me too. Finally some drivers worth upgrading from 10.10e.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

trickson said:


> WOW I just got done with playing Crysis and OOOHHH MAN it not only looks better but it has also eliminated some of the texture tearing I was getting in the old 10.10e drivers ! This is just FANTASTIC ! YES ! it even looks much crisper and clearer too . WOW !



Excellent I haven't had a time to try it but I am hoping for better, sharper-looking grass. Now that I have a setup that can really play it well totally maxed I am being picky. I am using ZPOMAF so AF is enabled. It's mainly just grass but all the flora could look better for sure.

I thought I noticed IQ improvements though I had only tried two games...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2011)

i wanna see some comparisons people lets go!!!!


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

I just installed 11.2 and the morphological filtering and tessellation controls are not there. I have an XFX 5770 and I uninstalled 10.12, ran drive sweeper in safe mode, and then installed the new driver.

What am I missing here?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2011)

xsever said:


> I just installed 11.2 and the morphological filtering and tessellation controls are not there. I have an XFX 5770 and I uninstalled 10.12, ran drive sweeper in safe mode, and then installed the new driver.
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> ...



That is strange I have it here on mine . I do not know what they do or what to set them at LOL .


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have that either


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2011)

My question is what do they do and more important , what should the settings be ? As this is the first time I have seen them .


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

I can get Morphological Filtering to appear there by using RadeonPro but not the Tessellation control.

THIS IS VERY WEIRD!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no Tessilation  Morphological Filtering control of any kind....Why not?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Everyone has said that to him
> 
> I swear these drivers problems are never even driver issues, it's your* hardware + that driver that guffs things, Not the driver by it's self.
> 
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but if it's the driver  + some hardware, then it's a *DRIVER* problem, you can make excuses, and debate what the meaning of "is" is, but it's a driver problem, at least AMD has proven that they slowly can make drivers that suck less, but all together still FAIL.


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I have no Tessilation  Morphological Filtering control of any kind....Why not?



The 11.2 driver was supposed to add these features to 5000-series cards.

Some users are getting these features in their CCC while others are not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if it's the driver  + some hardware, then it's a *DRIVER* problem, you can make excuses, and debate what the meaning of "is" is, but it's a driver problem, at least AMD has proven that they slowly can make drivers that suck less, but all together still FAIL.



No it's usually the driver + some other software issue or even user error of some sort. But of course they can and do constantly make them "suck less" in addition to adding features and new game support.

Do I NEVER have issues? No. But I troubleshoot and mess with it and in the end it works again. The drivers aren't inherently "fail". Period.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

well I got something new in CCC2, a little checkbox to enable or disable CrossFireX power saving now whether or not it works is a mystery turning it off seems to do nothing on the desktop and my 2nd gpu still gets turned off so maybe it's just some funky new thing ATI are getting ready


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

Athlonite you are the perfect example to the problem I am facing. You have a 5770 and you have Morphological Filtering and Tessellation Control in CCC while I have none.

Anyone else having the same problem? Any solutions?


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2011)

So no one can answer this for me at all ? My question is what do they do and more important , what should the settings be ? As this is the first time I have seen them .


----------



## Goodman (Feb 17, 2011)

Well not so good as far as performance goes...

Did test with 3dmark11 with 10.12 & 11.1 same exact scores but using 11.2 my scores drop 10-12 points tried that 3 times to make sure but so far the 11.2 may get better image quality but it perform slower in dx11 than previously drivers (10.12 & 11.1)

I will try some games latter on & see but so far i may go back to 11.1...?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2011)

trickson said:


> So no one can answer this for me at all ? My question is what do they do and more important , what should the settings be ? As this is the first time I have seen them .



Yeah I can Im just too lazy right now. Will say now that Morph AA is only really good for games that don't have it any other way like Dead Space as kind of blurry, but that's somewhat subjective.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

trickson said:


> So no one can answer this for me at all ? My question is what do they do and more important , what should the settings be ? As this is the first time I have seen them .



remember Bump mapping well tessellation is like bump mapping on steroids (easiest way to put it) morphological filtering is just AA done another way pretty much 8x AA with the speed of using 4x~6x AA but done to every visible texture, sorta like nVidias 4Q AA which equates to 8x AA quality at 4x speed


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 17, 2011)

just installed it but i didn't have the chance to play with it just yet


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 17, 2011)

oh by the way, i see morphological filtering and tesselation on mine... will post screens later...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 17, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> guys, how about the idle 2d clocks? is it still 150/300?










Moved cards around to see if it was driver or bios; it's driver. 5870 though.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, idle clocks are 157/300


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if it's the driver  + some hardware, then it's a *DRIVER* problem, you can make excuses, and debate what the meaning of "is" is, but it's a driver problem, at least AMD has proven that they slowly can make drivers that suck less, but all together still FAIL.



I wouldn't say that at all, after all just how many varients of a pc is there?

...

Shit, technically more possible combinations of PC parts than there are phone numbers 

Do you think it's possible to test on every possible system?

Do you think it's their responsibility to do that?



They do what they can, and update the drivers and bugfix them when errors are reported how ever the fact still stands that there are TO many varations of hardware to make a driver work 100% with every set up.


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

@bim27142

Please let me know if you have the Morphological Filtering and Tessellation Control settings available in your CCC since you have a 5770 just like me.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

I have an 5770 and yup morph and tess are there aswell as an new ticky box


----------



## xsever (Feb 17, 2011)

@ Athlonite

You are lucky I guess. From which driver did you update? 11.1a or 11.1 or 10.12 or what?
I am trying to see if the driver that  was installed before 11.2 matters and if you installed over it or you did a Driver Sweep install?

Thanks,


----------



## Fatal (Feb 17, 2011)

I noticed that the sky would turn black on some of the maps with these drivers. Then game also ran like crap. I modified the cgf file with some tweaks was better will have to check again and see if I still have problems.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

Tested and working better then the last Hot fix driver on the HIS 6950 

I had a crash after the first install. I decided to take a short cut but it didnt pay off.

Follow Erockers CCC Un-install guide! 

It may be old, but it still does the trick


----------



## xsever (Feb 18, 2011)

I tried re-installing again and many reboots and I can't get Morphological Filtering and Tessellation control in CCC for the life of me.

Bad experience with these drivers. I'll keep tinkering until 11.3 comes out I guess.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

xsever said:


> I tried re-installing again and many reboots and I can't get Morphological Filtering and Tessellation control in CCC for the life of me.
> 
> Bad experience with these drivers. I'll keep tinkering until 11.3 comes out I guess.


Did you follow Erockers guide to a tee?

Also download the latest Driver sweeper 2.8.5 and run it in safe mode after removing the ccc in the uninstall manager.
You also need to check SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS in the control panel to delete all ati/amd folders...


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

I have discovered a new bug. If I move my mouse cursor to the top right of the screen, my system LAGS HARD. This is pretty much making anything having to do with large mouse movements unplayable and is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## trickson (Feb 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I have discovered a new bug. If I move my mouse cursor to the top right of the screen, my system LAGS HARD. This is pretty much making anything having to do with large mouse movements unplayable and is starting to get on my nerves.



No for me . Working better than I could have imagined . Just totally the best !


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I have discovered a new bug. If I move my mouse cursor to the top right of the screen, my system LAGS HARD. This is pretty much making anything having to do with large mouse movements unplayable and is starting to get on my nerves.


Yeah I find that too, but just for a quick second then its all good... but after running some games and benches its a step up.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 18, 2011)

I followed the guide as well and still had problems.....I ended up simply uninstalling CCC from cCleaner and it and every part of it was gone FINALLY! 
Driver sweeper just wasn't cutting it....cCleaner worked though


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 18, 2011)

xsever said:


> @ Athlonite
> 
> You are lucky I guess. From which driver did you update? 11.1a or 11.1 or 10.12 or what?
> I am trying to see if the driver that  was installed before 11.2 matters and if you installed over it or you did a Driver Sweep install?
> ...



10.10e to 10.12 to 11.1a to 11.2 in that order no uninstall before hand straight over the top


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with any of the releases lately.

Only thing was the version not displaying properly, which turned out to be informational and had nothing to do with functionality.

My normal procedure is to run the built-in uninstall and then install the new package.

Running 11.2 with no problems.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I have discovered a new bug. If I move my mouse cursor to the top right of the screen, my system LAGS HARD. This is pretty much making anything having to do with large mouse movements unplayable and is starting to get on my nerves.



So this bug is on 11.2 driver too? I had it on 11.1. I tough't it's fixed in 11.2


----------



## duke_srg (Feb 18, 2011)

That damn bug was "introduced" in catalyst 10.12. Drivers release 8.791 was fine but 8.801 and above are bugged. Have to use 10.11 because 2D productivity is importand for me. I'm using 4870, so there is no new features or performance improvements across newer driver releases.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 18, 2011)

duke_srg said:


> I'm using 4870, so there is no new features or performance improvements across newer driver releases.



Yes, but at least there is CCC2. I like to keep up to date anyway.
Welcome to the TPU!


----------



## TAViX (Feb 18, 2011)

How does it act? In games, or...??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 18, 2011)

Just on desktop, and it's not affecting all users. Maybe only HD4000 series?


----------



## duke_srg (Feb 18, 2011)

Well it's not just only on a desktop. With 10.12 I first noticed the same strange mouse behavior in WoW. 

P.S. Thanks, but I'm was actually with TPU for the last two years but in read-only until now  You know, CCC2 may be ten times better drawn, but it is functionally the same CCC. Time and forces spent on redesign should better be used for fixing functional driver issues IMO. I've already been a witness of Matrox driver redesign for a dozen of years - from competing member of graphical market with great driver capabilities and outstanding rendering quality to the looser. I've never been a fan of a green camp of any kind, but I'm definitely don't like trends like this.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I wouldn't say that at all, after all just how many varients of a pc is there?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Okay so it's the hardware's fault . .  okay. . .  , sorry no, they are responsible for their drivers, and if they don't work right it's not the users fault, saying it's not their fault because of the nature of business there in is laughable at best. I'm sorry but I can and will continue to hold AMD responsible, for the faults in their drivers, as I said they are slowly getting better but they are not there yet as they seem to break what they had fixed earlier or create new issues with every update. You can blame it on something else if you like but AMD is responsible for the quality of their own drivers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 19, 2011)

Nobody said they were completely absolved of any responsibility (though involvement is a better term) but the main general point is that these major issues are not even close to across the board so THERE IS NOTHING INHERENTLY WRONG WITH THE DRIVER ITSELF. NV drivers are no better or no worse in this way, as if that's even necessary to point out. 

You are obviously not a programmer, software developer or even work in IT that's for sure. 

And what would you know of this topic anyway as you don't even own an AMD card?


----------



## trickson (Feb 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nobody said they were completely absolved of any responsibility (though involvement is a better term) but the main general point is that these major issues are not even close to across the board so THERE IS NOTHING INHERENTLY WRONG WITH THE DRIVER ITSELF. NV drivers are no better or no worse in this way, as if that's even necessary to point out.
> 
> You are obviously not a programmer, software developer or even work in IT that's for sure.
> 
> And what would you know of this topic anyway as you don't even own an AMD card?



Yes I would agree here . but I think the thing is frustration more than any thing as it can be very frustrating to put drivers in to find out they have messed up things bad . be it the OS , The video card or games . I think we all tend to look at them as a one size fits all and when things do not measure up then we get mad and frustrated , Like I did with 11.1a drivers . but I do understand it is more than just drivers as it is the computer as a whole that makes it or breaks it . Stick with what works and risk when risk is worth it I say . I love the new drivers and risked it to gain in the end .


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 19, 2011)

My stepmother has a 5770 in a HP 250f (or something like that) and I had a peculiar time with the drivers in this machine.  She bought the machine summer 2010 and the drivers were loaded I presume by Windows 7 or HP.  When I tried to update to newer drivers, direct from ATI, the machine crashed and I had to do a restore.  Original was maybe v10.10. (never understood why driver update failed the first time)

I let it go for a while and later updated driver to 10.12.  She complained that the monitor would not come on from hibernation mode and that she would have to turn the monitor off then on to make it work.  10.12 intalled OK.

I loaded 11.1 and ccc installed but not driver, I received an error report.  Installed stand alone driver and it took.

Just loaded 11.2 and it installed first try.  I deleted the file 11.1 from (folder, ATI) and also deleted the (folder, AMD with 10.12) from the C:/ directory.

So far so good.  I have used Ccleaner to clean files but I have not had to (yet) do a complete uninstall of old drivers.

I understand why every time there is a new driver there is a new post,  AND I AM GRATEFUL  FOR IT.

Thank you to trickson and others.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nobody said they were completely absolved of any responsibility (though involvement is a better term) but the main general point is that these major issues are not even close to across the board so THERE IS NOTHING INHERENTLY WRONG WITH THE DRIVER ITSELF. NV drivers are no better or no worse in this way, as if that's even necessary to point out.
> 
> You are obviously not a programmer, software developer or even work in IT that's for sure.
> 
> And what would you know of this topic anyway as you don't even own an AMD card?



Yes other than not working properly . . . "THERE IS NOTHING INHERENTLY WRONG WITH THE DRIVER ITSELF" . ..  yes I do own 3 AMD video cards (used to be 4, but I sold my 4870 x2) a 5770, and a 4350 and a laptop with a 5870m (which is a glorified 5770) it has it's own issues but I blame that on ASUS tweaking the drivers so that the only the ones from ASUS work. Also i find it interesting that you try to make the argument that I do not understand the problem, the reality is the computer will not work without drivers, I didn't make them, it's not my fault that with every new driver set they fix 2 things and break another.


Don't be butt hurt at me for the quality or the lack there of rather in AMD's drivers, and that I point that out, also like it or not AMD drivers carry a stigma and a legacy of at best problematic operation. 

I also own several Nvidia cards, and they have some issues as well, but far less in my experience. Now not to say I haven't had trouble free operation with an AMD card, I owned a 9600xt from Sapphire it worked fine, yet my 9700XT was nothing but trouble with the exact same hardware setup.

Also LOLUMAD?:


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2011)

It would seem that with every new driver cometh new problems and the return of some old ones I've had ongoing probs with OpenGL crossfire and driver crashes but hey does that stop me from using ATI/AMD hmmm nope.... 10.10e fixed everything 11.1a was also good but 11.1whql had driver crashes 11.2 fixed it again and 11.3 will probably break openGL again MEH such is life


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 19, 2011)

No problems here ever that I can't eventually fix through standard troubleshooting. AMD or NV, going back 12 years.

No I'm not mad I'm sick of dumb people misplacing blame especially when ATI/AMD gets such an unfair, uneven amount of it compared to the competition.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm really noticing the soft edges and better color.....Everything seems to stand out really well......I thought it was cause I was stoned.....Not sure if it was like this before 11.2 though...It's a lack of short term memory or something....anyone else notice this?


----------



## TAViX (Feb 19, 2011)

So far so good with this drivers, still bad MLAA for 5xxx users, but playable...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2011)

just upgraded my friends driver for his 5770 to these (11.2) and they seem to be really good. I like the look of the new Control Center too. I can confirm i do see the tesselation slider as well.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2011)

TAViX said:


> So far so good with this drivers, still bad MLAA for 5xxx users, but playable...



errm mlaa works fine for me on my HD5770 I used to get blurry textures in things like live messenger and live mail but it's all good now with 11.2


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No problems here ever that I can't eventually fix through standard troubleshooting. AMD or NV, going back 12 years.
> 
> No I'm not mad I'm sick of dumb people misplacing blame especially when ATI/AMD gets such an unfair, uneven amount of it compared to the competition.



QQ ?

Perhaps if they would shock people and release a driver set that didn't break as many things as it fixed they wouldn't be getting this "misplaced blame" I mean poor AMD it's not their fault that their drivers don't work correctly  .. . ..  right ? I mean obviously when I upgrade my video card drivers and there are problems, I should totally call my motherboard manufacturer and complain at them, I would be "misplacing blame" to think it would be a problem with AMD's drivers.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 25, 2011)

This driver has resolved the font issue referred to in this thread and has worked flawlessly over the course of the last few days:

 Problem with 5870: rig refuses to update beyond 1...

Following erocker's guide for installing new drivers ( How To: Reinstall Video Drivers (Quick Guide)), although without using driver sweeper, I encountered a problem upon finalising the process: the CCC installmanagerapp.exe refused to uninstall and kept showing up after each fresh attempt to clear the system of all previous ATI components. I began to investigate and at one stage thought I would have to reinstall the OS; however, somebody suggested using CCleaner on one of the sites I visited and, whilst I normally steer away from programs such as this, it seems to have done the trick. 

The new CCC options mainly aimed at the 6xxx series are showing up. 

I doubt that any subsequent driver releases will offer any significant improvements for the 5xxx, so until I buy a new rig, this will probably be my last driver update.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 25, 2011)

I suggested that a page back or so....
 AMD Releases Catalyst 11.2 WHQL Software Suite
Driver sweeper just wasn't working for me but cCleaner did


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 25, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I suggested that a page back or so....
> AMD Releases Catalyst 11.2 WHQL Software Suite
> Driver sweeper just wasn't working for me but cCleaner did



It's a pity I didn't read that on Sunday afternoon, you would have saved me a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> QQ ?
> 
> Perhaps if they would shock people and release a driver set that didn't break as many things as it fixed they wouldn't be getting this "misplaced blame" I mean poor AMD it's not their fault that their drivers don't work correctly  .. . ..  right ? I mean obviously when I upgrade my video card drivers and there are problems, I should totally call my motherboard manufacturer and complain at them:



No you should properly troubleshoot your rig and the software problems it apparently has that are causing the drivers to freak out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I suggested that a page back or so....
> AMD Releases Catalyst 11.2 WHQL Software Suite
> Driver sweeper just wasn't working for me but cCleaner did


Crap cleaner works well for me also.
I use it most of the time for those stubborn uninstalls.

Highly recommended


----------



## TAViX (Feb 26, 2011)

Use Driver Sweeper *2.8.5* from their site.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the "disable AMD Crossfire power settings" does?

I was hoping that it disabled ULPS, but not so at least for me.

Also did I miss it somewhere or is there a fix for having MLAA enabled and not screw up the font in desktop windows (flash, Intel RST control panel, etc)?


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 28, 2011)

Enmity said:


> hopefully no more second gpu stuck on 99% usage!



This. Anyone know if this has been solved yet(by these drivers or otherwise)?

EDIT: Nvrm, got it the second I started up a game. Come the fuck on AMD. I didn't buy a second 5850 just to not use the fucking thing because of this shit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nobody said they were completely absolved of any responsibility (though involvement is a better term) but the main general point is that these major issues are not even close to across the board so THERE IS NOTHING INHERENTLY WRONG WITH THE DRIVER ITSELF. NV drivers are no better or no worse in this way, as if that's even necessary to point out.
> 
> You are obviously not a programmer, software developer or even work in IT that's for sure.
> 
> And what would you know of this topic anyway as you don't even own an AMD card?



yeah usually drive problems are USER errors rather then the programmers themselves. however, my neighbor works at Microsoft and works in the Kernel of windows and also works out issues and analyzes drivers from all companies and have even said that ATI gives him an his team head aches all the time!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Does anyone know what the "disable AMD Crossfire power settings" does?
> 
> I was hoping that it disabled ULPS, but not so at least for me.
> 
> Also did I miss it somewhere or is there a fix for having MLAA enabled and not screw up the font in desktop windows (flash, Intel RST control panel, etc)?



I think from what I gathered it more for ATI firepro cards could be wrong but but that's what I gatered from the help file or it's not for 5xxx cards but 6xxx and higher... If your using Crossfire try editing your advanced power settings profile and disable the PCI express/ Link State Power Management (change it to Off)  

as for the MLAA font blur I don't get it not with these drivers at any rate


----------

